# Solved: can't open Gimp



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I downloaded copy of Gimp for Mac (running OSX 10.8.2) Intel core i5 mac,when I try to open message comes up as Gimp can't be opened because it is from an unidentified developer. Your security preferences allow installation of only apps from Mac App Store & identified developers, how do I change that??
Babs


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Sorry I bothered you about this I have just worked it out by using control key while pressing open on the icon to over ride the preferences, many than anyway


----------

